# '92 Saturn hesitating/losing power



## dketteringham (Aug 23, 2008)

changed spark plugs (not wires though),


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

We will need more information to be of any help


----------



## dketteringham (Aug 23, 2008)

*'92 Saturn losing power*

Hi Rehabber! sorry I seem to have messed up on my registration and first posting so I just re-registered and posted under the user name "dketteringham"'...and the post topic: Vehicle Loses Power Under 3 Rpms ...I would certainly appreciate a reply now that I have posted the ENTIRE PROBLEM! lol...thank you for taking the time, Mary:whistling2:


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Most common problems based on information given would be EGR valve stuck open slightly, Bad MAP sensor, or bad TP sensor.


----------

